# Mh. meeting in Germany...



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi to all ,

the french mh. forum " Campingcar-infos "organize from 21 to 24th april
a meeting in Bad Dürrheim ( Black Forest ).
If some mh. owners from this forum are in Germany or Switzerland at this time , you can join us, you are welcome...
I have make a reservation for a parkingplace for a capacity of 150 mh...on the parking P3 of the official "Stellplatz" from Bad Dürrheim.
This parking is 200 m from the thermal bath of the city...
Bad Dürrheim is 9 km from the Danube source and 40 km from the Rhine falls at Schaffhausen...

For information,

duc


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Duc,

That is certainly a beautiful part of Germany and i'm sure if any members are in the area they would love to take you up on your friendly gesture, we aren't going to Europe until May so unfortunately can't attend.  

Hope you have a great meeting.

pj.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hello again,

I have forget something :  

Very much members of the french CCI forum cannot come at the April meeting  , so we organize a second meeting for them, on the same place from 2th till 5th July...  
The parking P3 is, also for that event, reserved. :wink: 

For information,

duc


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Duc,
We cannot make first meeting but perhaps 2nd one in July. We are in Italy for a Rally June so perhaps on our way back. Will have to check the dates.
Rita


----------

